# deer hunting with a 410



## rocket rob (Oct 6, 2007)

My 8 year old son wants to kill his first deer this year. I have a 410 shotgun that i got when i was a kid. Do yall think a slug would work in this gun for him ? I have never shot nothing but bird shot out of it. I have some buck shot i bought a few years back it has 3 000 in a row in the shell but i have never shot them in it. This gun is light and would be a good starting gun for him but i dont wont to mess it up.


----------



## ButcherTony (Oct 6, 2007)

20ga or larger to be legal.


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 6, 2007)

You can buy a single shot .223/.243 pretty cheap.  

Check out New England Firearms Handi Rifles ; also think Rossi makes a pretty cheap single shot.  Both would make good starter guns and be a better option than a shotgun for deer. IMO


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Oct 6, 2007)

As stated above
a rifle would be better
But Slugs for the 410 are good too.
If you cant afford a rifle at this time
Id buy him some slugs and take him out to
shoot them at targets to get used to the range
and drop off of them . Seriously , a 410 with a slug
if practiced on purty close distance is enough for him
But I say again get  him to know the gun and his shots 
with it with a slug. I wouldnt use buckshot with a 410
period.....  But practes, practes


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 6, 2007)

a 410 is illegal to hunt deer with and even if i did i would never use buckshot unless your at point blank


----------



## rocket rob (Oct 6, 2007)

I recken i'll get him a 20 guage.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 6, 2007)

*???????*

get a handy rifle!!!you can get a rossi or nef with both barrels a 20ga and a 223 or 30/30.they will do untill he is able to get his own.and it will also make him conserve his shots.---


----------



## K80 (Oct 7, 2007)

It might not hurt to look into a 22 hornet.  In the hunting club I grew up in there was a girl a year younger than me that was deadly with her 22 hornet.


----------



## Robk (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a 410 as a kid that I shot my first deer with.  Slug to the base of the skull did the trick.  Illegal in georgia though.

Rob


----------



## ellaville hunter (Oct 7, 2007)

get a rossi the 20 ga single shot with buck shot will kick like a mule i know my son would not hunt for a year cause it stomped him


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 7, 2007)

By all means, get him something that has good sights. beads are for birds. Give the boy a chance.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 7, 2007)

A .223 Rem or 243 Win will kick him a whole lot less than a 20 ga slug or buckshot will.  At 8 years old he is going to be sort of recoil sensitive and the light cal rifle would be much
BETTER


----------



## Son (Oct 7, 2007)

If you really want to use the 410, I personally wouldn't shoot a slug out of it unless it was open cylinder bore. That's just me maybe.
A 243 rifle would also work good, that's what I started my kids out with.


----------



## SHMELTON (Oct 8, 2007)

I shot a 20ga when I was 8, you can pick one up in a pawn shop for $60.00.  As a matter of fact that is all my uncle hunts with is a 20ga single shot w/ 00buck shot a bunch of big deer with it.


----------



## rocket rob (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the post. I did not know a 410 was illegal to hunt deer with i really never thought about it. I went and got him a 20 guage with 00 buck shot. I did not wont to buy him a rifel yet when he is 12 i'll get him a 3030. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## michauxii (Oct 24, 2007)

What company loads a 20 gauge with 00 Buck?
Just curious...


----------

